# KYT 2013 sign up thread!



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2012)

With the end of the KYT Season 6 coming around, it's now time to start looking forward to the KYT Season 7!
As the title of thread suggests, I will starting this Season in 2013, most likely about February the latest!

I forgot to add that I would like add there is a warning level restriction, if your warning is above 20%, you can't join. If you eligible to get your warning level lowered, please go to this thread. This rule does not apply to anyone currently on this list because I forgot to re-add it.

So without much stalling, let the sign ups begin!



Spoiler: KYT 2013



BortzANATOR
Dter ic
NeoSupaMario
ShinyLatios
adamdbz
Serephyx
machomuu
Edgedancer
Chaosruler
Black-Ice
Yuki Amano
chavosaur
Hyro-Sama
SixSenseEagle
The Catboy
emigre
Guild McCommunist
AlanJohn
Devin
Gahars
DinohScene
Sterling
Arras
pyromaniac123
431unknown
Castiel
UglyIdiot
Flame
Lacius
Nathan Drake
Forstride
weavile001
4-leaf-clover
SinHarvest24
Warrior522
FrozenIndignatio
Shinigami357
gifi4
Hydreigon
shoyrumaster11 (make sure his is on a weekend)
TehSkull
emmanu888
frogboy
Jax
porkiewpyne
Vulpes Abnocto (place near the bottom)
basher11
Hells Malice
nukeboy95
ProtoKun7
Par39
mtpeaceful
Thanatos Telos
ars25
Xuphor
Danny600kill
Sicklyboy
MegaAce™
Jiehfeng
Ron
Tom
Lucifer666
koimayeul(Place near the bottom of Xuphor please, if possible)
Kyouhei
Chikaku-chan
Langin (might be moving around the list to a better place for him)
KingVamp
Sop
Thesolcity
NahuelDS
chris888222
Ace


 
If you don't like your placement on the list, just talk to the the person who you want to take the place of and if you both agree, I will move your spots around.


----------



## emigre (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh I may as well do it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

yeh sure


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 8, 2012)

I fucking loved my KYT, so fuck yeah I'll do it again!


----------



## Devin (Dec 8, 2012)

Lets do it.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 8, 2012)

Alright, I'm down for that


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2012)

Meh...
Hit me up again ;D


----------



## Sterling (Dec 8, 2012)

My 2 year KYT hiatus is over, sign me up.


----------



## Arras (Dec 8, 2012)

Haven't done one before, might as well.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll sign up for this.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in sign me up!


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 8, 2012)

Lets go


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll join in on this


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll sign up. Please and the thank you.


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2012)

when temp is in ashes... you have my permission to KYT.

so yeah im in.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll sign up.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 8, 2012)

Go ahead and sign me up.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2012)

Flame said:


> when temp is in ashes... you have my permission to KYT.
> 
> so yeah im in.


"A man's wife is life, Mr. UPS man"


----------



## Forstride (Dec 8, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## Flame (Dec 9, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> "A man's wife is life, Mr. UPS man"


 
lol. nice.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 9, 2012)

FUCK YES!

I'M ON THE LIST.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 9, 2012)

sign me in


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 9, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sign-oo me uppooo!!

Hope my session doesn't fall on a bad time, university life just gobbles away my time...


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 9, 2012)

Got my account working again just to sign up.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 9, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sign me up! =)


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm here because a certain someone asked me to. Sign me up again, I guess...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm so coming in. Sign me up, too!

EDIT: Make sure my episode is on the weekend!

EDIT 2: On the first month of 2013, i'll be unavailable, so any month after January are okay with me!


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 9, 2012)

One more round. One more round.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well the 2012 one was nice and i liked the experience, well im gonna do it again sign me up please


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2012)

I have updated the list thus far!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

YAY first on the list, thanks CB 

When i first started being a member here, (07) i thought you could only do a KYT ONCE. EVER. So I waited for ever to do one... Then i saw people doing them again and i got cheezed.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 11, 2012)

HA! I HAVE FINALLY CAUGHT YOU, LEGENDARY KYT SIGNUP THREAD

Count me in.


----------



## Jax (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 11, 2012)

Oooh oooh ooh any more space left for attention-whoring me?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> YAY first on the list, thanks CB
> 
> When i first started being a member here, (07) i thought you could only do a KYT ONCE. EVER. So I waited for ever to do one... Then i saw people doing them again and i got cheezed.


Awww, poor you



porkiewpyne said:


> Oooh oooh ooh any more space left for attention-whoring me?


I am keeping this open till about mid January, there is plenty of space for as many members possible who want to join!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 12, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I am keeping this open till about mid January, there is plenty of space for as many members possible who want to join!


Cool! Count me in


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 12, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> sign me in


Warn level too high. Request denied.

I had considered skipping this season of KYT, but just stick me in the bottom quarter of the list and I'll be happy.


----------



## basher11 (Dec 12, 2012)

i'll sign up. I haven't done it in a while.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sign me up too.

Edit: There's a warn level limit. Well I guess that counts me out.



Thanks p1ngpong. >:(((


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 12, 2012)

I re-added an old rule to this one.

This rule does not apply to anyone who was on the list before the rule change.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 12, 2012)

ill might try


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 12, 2012)

*looks at warn level* I'm still good then.

...what the hell. Sign me up.


----------



## Arras (Dec 12, 2012)

"if your warning is above 20%, you can join."


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 12, 2012)

Arras said:


> "if your warning is above 20%, you can join."


There was no typo


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Uhh...oh, why not. Sign me up as well; hopefully I'll be paying attention when it's my turn.


----------



## Par39 (Dec 12, 2012)

Umm, nobody probably even knows me since I'm mostly a lurker, but if you think that won't make for a boring KYT, I'd like to try...


----------



## mtpeaceful (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in!  Sign me up for some fun!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

Engert is not on the list...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Engert is not on the list...


There is still time to sign up.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 15, 2012)

Why not? I'll join.


----------



## ars25 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll join for the fun of it


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 15, 2012)

Although I'm mostly away from this site now, I don't see why not. Add me too. Time slot is a 50/50 with me, just put me wherever. If I discover closer to it's time I can't make it, I'll let Catboy know.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll sign up for it if thats cool


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't feel like making a poll, but I was wondering what changes would you guys like to see done for this KYT?


----------



## Zorua (Dec 27, 2012)

Signing up.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll sign up again.



The Catboy said:


> I don't feel like making a poll, but I was wondering what changes would you guys like to see done for this KYT?


 
Less walls of idiotic, senseless questions.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll sign up too.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I'll sign up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Less walls of idiotic, senseless questions.


I can't prevent that.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 28, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I can't prevent that.


I know. :-(


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2012)

Bump!  Just keeping the signups alive!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm don't know what this is but,
sign me up.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 29, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Hmm don't know what this is but,
> sign me up.


you'll have a thread for around 1-2 weeks where people can ask you questions.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 29, 2012)

Narayan said:


> you'll have a thread for around 1-2 weeks where people can ask you questions.


 
3 ish days.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 29, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 3 ish days.


 
What type of questions o.o


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 29, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> What type of questions o.o


 
Any kind.
Fav game, fav pets, fav music, what if questions etc etc


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 29, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Any kind.
> Fav game, fav pets, fav music, what if questions etc etc


 
Cool, but no personal things o_o


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Cool, but no personal things o_o


Penis length / cup size are mandatory questions.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 29, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Cool, but no personal things o_o


 
You don't have to answer those questions.
It's a shame my KYT thread got fucked up in the move );
Otherwise I'd say take a look in mine ;]


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> What type of questions o.o


I suggest checking out the Wiki if you would like to see some examples of how KYT works 
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/KYT

Also remember, I am closing the sign up thread about 2 to 3 weeks into January! Sign up for your turn before it's too late!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I suggest checking out the Wiki if you would like to see some examples of how KYT works
> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/KYT
> 
> Also remember, I am closing the sign up thread about 2 to 3 weeks into January! Sign up for your turn before it's too late!


 
It's ok but it only contains history.
Am I able to ask questions from another member if I'm already signed u? (Ice, be careful! BAHAHAHAH! MWAHAHAHA!)
Hope the questions turn out well c:


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's ok but it only contains history.
> Am I able to ask questions from another member if I'm already signed u? (Ice, be careful! BAHAHAHAH! MWAHAHAHA!)
> Hope the questions turn out well c:


Yes you can ask questions if you are signed up as well.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 3 ish days.


 it felt longer than 3 days.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 30, 2012)

I botched 2012, so, lets have a go for 2013.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 30, 2012)

Me please, change me to StankCheese. (formerly LegendaryTemper)


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah Ok


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 30, 2012)

StankCheese said:


> Me please, change me to StankCheese. (formerly LegendaryTemper)


 
I used to be able to take you somewhat seriously, Ace Legend.

When you changed to Legendary Temper, I just couldn't.

But this... and yes, I read the name change thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2012)

Narayan said:


> it felt longer than 3 days.


I sometimes goofed the days up and went a day or two over or even had problems on my end that prevented me from working on the KYT.

Also I am updating the list now...seriously StankCheese? Well at least you warned me of this name change


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I used to be able to take you somewhat seriously, Ace Legend.
> 
> When you changed to Legendary Temper, I just couldn't.
> 
> But this... and yes, I read the name change thread.


You see, I've weirded my self out a lot, due to some problems at school. I was suspended for something I haven't done, so nobody actually talked to me. I then got over too depressed, when i started acting mental in front of people. Then I started cutting myself, waiting for the day I die. I got teased, harassed and ignored, and I really needed help. I talked to my teacher, but nothing happened. I shall remain crazy and annoying for this forum, because, i'm just the strange one.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2012)

StankCheese said:


> You see, I've weirded my self out a lot, due to some problems at school. I was suspended for something I haven't done, so nobody actually talked to me. I then got over too depressed, when i started acting mental in front of people. Then I started cutting myself, waiting for the day I die. I got teased, harassed and ignored, and I really needed help. I talked to my teacher, but nothing happened. I shall remain crazy and annoying for this forum, because, i'm just the strange one.


If you need someone to talk to, I am more than willing to listen or even give advice. I was once on the same boat as you and it was only made harder when I acted out.
But with that said, I would like to keep this topic to the topic on hand. Thank you understanding.

Also be yourself, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 30, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> If you need someone to talk to, I am more than willing to listen or even give advice. I was once on the same boat as you and it was only made harder when I acted out.
> But with that said, I would like to keep this topic to the topic on hand. Thank you understanding.
> 
> Also be yourself, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


Thanks for the support, buddy. Sorry, though.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hm, I've never participated in KYT.
I'm in.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2012)

StankCheese said:


> Thanks for the support, buddy. Sorry, though.


It's ok man. As I said any time you need someone talk to, I am all ears, just shoot me a PM 


On topic: There is still plenty of room for more people to sign up for the KYT 2013!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I used to be able to take you somewhat seriously, Ace Legend.
> 
> When you changed to Legendary Temper, I just couldn't.
> 
> But this... and yes, I read the name change thread.


Wait, that's who he was?

Talk about going downhill. More like a cliff drop.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 30, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Wait, that's who he was?
> 
> Talk about going downhill. More like a cliff drop.



I forget how I ended up figuring it out because he kinda disappeared and came out of nowhere, but yeah, it's him.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I forget how I ended up figuring it out because he kinda disappeared and came out of nowhere, but yeah, it's him.


Yeah; once I noticed I went and checked the name history.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 30, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Yeah; once I noticed I went and checked the name history.



I didn't know that features even existed. 

He's UglyIdiot now btw


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I didn't know that features even existed.
> 
> He's UglyIdiot now btw


#AttentionSeekingThroughNameChanges


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2012)

Please have a stable screen name by the start of the KYT. Last one had some confusion due to screen name changes.

Also please contact me if you did change your screen name so I can correct it.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, is there still room for signup KYT 2013? Place me near the bottom of Xuphor please, if possible..


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 2, 2013)

Sign me up


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 5, 2013)

Sign me up. Please


----------



## Langin (Jan 5, 2013)

If possible you can count me in, could you try placing my somewhere high so I don't have chance ending up doijg kyt in my exam period?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 5, 2013)

Might as well. Sign me up.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2013)

Langin said:


> If possible you can count me in, could you try placing my somewhere high so I don't have chance ending up doijg kyt in my exam period?


If you want, you can talk to a person in a spot you want and I can switch the list up a little bit for you. Just as long as both of you agree to switch places.

I am updating the list now

There is still plenty of room everyone! Sign up if you are interested! I am closing this thread off at the end of the month! I push it a little longer so more people can sign up!


----------



## Sop (Jan 8, 2013)

Count me in for my first KYT.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2013)

Sop said:


> Count me in for my first KYT.


 
Oh no


----------



## Sop (Jan 8, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh no


Oh what?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2013)

Sop said:


> Oh what?


 
Oh no


----------



## Sop (Jan 8, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh no


Oh what


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2013)

Sop said:


> Oh what


 
Forget it


----------



## Sop (Jan 8, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Forget it


K babe


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmm, when will this start?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Hmm, when will this start?


I am ending this thread next week and the KYT shall start right at the beginning of February.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2013)

I am closing this thread Sunday. If anyone is still interested in signing up, please sign up before you miss your chance!


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in again, why not?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 18, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I am closing this thread Sunday. If anyone is still interested in signing up, please sign up before you miss your chance!


sign me up for the last KYT of the year


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2013)

One more day to sign up!
I plan on closing sign up tomorrow!


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I'll join again. It was pretty fun.

I hope I'm not too late!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> I think I'll join again. It was pretty fun.
> 
> I hope I'm not too late!


Cutting it close, but there is still just enough time for people to sign up!


----------



## Ace (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in, I'll gladly go like last or something.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Ace said:


> Count me in, I'll gladly go like last or something.


You most likely will be last. Sign ups close tonight!
If anyone is interested, hurry up and sign up!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2013)

*SIGNUPS ARE OVER!*​So yeah, signups for the 2013 KYT has now come to a close. Sorry to anyone who was interested, but did not sign up, you are no longer able to signup for this season. Instead they will be added to the sign up list for the KYT after this current season.​​I shall be starting the 2013 KYT on February 1, sometime in the morning or afternoon. The first person on the list shall receive a PM when it starts.​​Well without anymore stalling, it's time to close this thread and prepare for the KYT 2013! ​​​Edit: I am keeping the thread stickied, so I have all the links to the profiles and such. Saves a lot of work for me, but the thread will be locked.​​​​​


----------

